# Yeah, it's all a coincidence.



## Bypass (Jun 12, 2022)

Here is the Updated List of US-Based Food Manufacturing Plants Destroyed Under Biden Administration​Joe Biden’s ‘Build Back Better’ is not working as planned, or is it? Gas prices are at record highs, stock markets are down, parents are having difficulty finding a baby formula, and the cost of everything is way up. According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA), there are currently no...



www.thegatewaypundit.com

I had been hearing of these fires occurring and thought there were more than in other years. Below is a list from the article.


1/11/21 A fire that destroyed 75,000-square-foot processing plant in Fayetteville
4/30/21 A fire ignited inside the Smithfield Foods pork processing plant in Monmouth, IL
7/25/21 Three-alarm fire at Kellogg plant in Memphis, 170 emergency personnel responded to the call
7/30/21 Firefighters on Friday battled a large fire at Tyson’s River Valley Ingredients plant in Hanceville, Alabama
8/23/21 Fire crews were called to the Patak Meat Production company on Ewing Road in Austell
9/13/21 A fire at the JBS beef plant in Grand Island, Neb., on Sunday night forced a halt to slaughter and fabrication lines
10/13/21 A five-alarm fire ripped through the Darigold butter production plant in Caldwell, ID
11/15/21 A woman is in custody following a fire at the Garrard County Food Pantry
11/29/21 A fire broke out around 5:30 p.m. at the Maid-Rite Steak Company meat processing plant
12/13/21 West Side food processing plant in San Antonio left with smoke damage after a fire
1/7/22 Damage to a poultry processing plant on Hamilton’s Mountain following an overnight fire
1/13/22 Firefighters worked for 12 hours to put a fire out at the Cargill-Nutrena plant in Lecompte, LA
1/31/22 a fertilizer plant with 600 tons of ammonium nitrate inside caught on fire on Cherry Street in Winston-Salem
2/3/22 A massive fire swept through Wisconsin River Meats in Mauston
2/3/22 At least 130 cows were killed in a fire at Percy Farm in Stowe
2/15/22 Bonanza Meat Company goes up in flames in El Paso, Texas
2/15/22 Nearly a week after the fire destroyed most of the Shearer’s Foods plant in Hermiston
2/16/22 A fire had broken at US largest soybean processing and biodiesel plant in Claypool, Indiana
2/18/22 An early morning fire tore through the milk parlor at Bess View Farm
2/19/22 Three people were injured, and one was hospitalized, after an ammonia leak at Lincoln Premium Poultry in Fremont
2/22/22 The Shearer’s Foods plant in Hermiston caught fire after a propane boiler exploded
2/28/22 A smoldering pile of sulfur quickly became a raging chemical fire at Nutrien Ag Solutions
2/28/22 A man was hurt after a fire broke out at the Shadow Brook Farm and Dutch Girl Creamery
3/4/22 294,800 chickens destroyed at farm in Stoddard, Missouri
3/4/22 644,000 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Cecil, Maryland
3/8/22 243,900 chickens destroyed at egg farm in New Castle, Delaware
3/10/22 663,400 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Cecil, MD
3/10/22 915,900 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Taylor, IA
3/14/22 The blaze at 244 Meadow Drive was discovered shortly after 5 p.m. by farm owner Wayne Hoover
3/14/22 2,750,700 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Jefferson, Wisconsin
3/16/22 A fire at a Walmart warehouse distribution center has cast a large plume of smoke visible throughout Indianapolis.
3/16/22 Nestle Food Plant extensively damaged in fire and new production destroyed Jonesboro, Arkansas
3/17/22 5,347,500 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Buena Vista, Iowa
3/17/22 147,600 chickens destroyed at farm in Kent, Delaware
3/18/22 315,400 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Cecil, Maryland
3/22/22 172,000 Turkeys destroyed on farms in South Dakota
3/22/22 570,000 chickens destroyed at farm in Butler, Nebraska
3/24/22 Fire fighters from numerous towns are battling a major fire at the McCrum potato processing facility in Belfast.
3/24/22 418,500 chickens destroyed at farm in Butler, Nebraska
3/25/22 250,300 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Franklin, Iowa
3/26/22 311,000 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
3/27/22 126,300 Turkeys destroyed in South Dakota
3/28/22 1,460,000 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Guthrie, Iowa
3/29/22 A massive fire burned 40,000 pounds of food meant to feed people in a food desert near Maricopa
3/31/22 A structure fire caused significant damage to a large portion of key fresh onion packing facilities in south Texas
3/31/22 76,400 Turkeys destroyed in Osceola, Iowa
3/31/22 5,011,700 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Osceola, Iowa
4/6/22 281,600 chickens destroyed at farm in Wayne, North Carolina
4/9/22 76,400 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/9/22 208,900 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/12/22 89,700 chickens destroyed at farm in Wayne, North Carolina
4/12/22 1,746,900 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Dixon, Nebraska
4/12/22 259,000 chickens destroyed at farm in Minnesota
4/13/22 Fire destroys East Conway Beef & Pork Meat Market in Conway, New Hampshire
4/13/22 Plane crashes into Gem State Processing, Idaho potato and food processing plant
4/13/22 77,000 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/14/22 Taylor Farms Food Processing plant burns down Salinas, California.
4/14/22 99,600 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/15/22 1,380,500 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Lancaster, Minnesota
4/19/22 Azure Standard nation’s premier independent distributor of organic and healthy food, was destroyed by fire in Dufur, Oregon
4/19/22 339,000 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/19/22 58,000 chickens destroyed at farm in Montrose, Color
4/20/22 2,000,000 chickens destroyed at egg farm in Minnesota
4/21/22 A small plane crashed in the lot of a General Mills plant in Georgia
4/22/22 197,000 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/23/22 200,000 Turkeys destroyed in Minnesota
4/25/22 1,501,200 chickens destroyed at egg farm Cache, Utah
4/26/22 307,400 chickens destroyed at farm Lancaster Pennsylvania
4/27/22 2,118,000 chickens destroyed at farm Knox, Nebraska
4/28/22 Egg-laying facility in Iowa kills 5.3 million chickens, fires 200-plus workers
4/28/22 Allen Harim Foods processing plant killed nearly 2M chickens in Delaware
4/2822 110,700 Turkeys destroyed Barron Wisconsin
4/29/22 1,366,200 chickens destroyed at farm Weld Colorado
4/30/22 13,800 chickens destroyed at farm Sequoia Oklahoma
5/3/22 58,000 Turkeys destroyed Barron Wisconsin
5/3/22 118,900 Turkeys destroyed Beadle S Dakota
5/3/22 114,000 ducks destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
5/3/22 118,900 Turkeys destroyed Lyon Minnesota
5/7/22 20,100 Turkeys destroyed Barron Wisconsin
5/10/22 72,300 chickens destroyed at farm Lancaster Pennsylvania
5/10/22 61,000 ducks destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
5/10/22 35,100 Turkeys destroyed Muskegon, Michigan
5/13/22 10,500 Turkeys destroyed Barron Wisconsin
5/14/22 83,400 ducks destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
5/17/22 79,00 chickens destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
5/18/22 7,200 ducks destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
5/19/22 Train carrying limestone derailed Jensen Beach FL
5/21/22 57,000 Turkeys destroyed on farm in Dakota Minnesota
5/23/22 4,000 ducks destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
5/29/22 A Saturday night fire destroyed a poultry building at Forsman Farms
5/31/22 3,000,000 chickens destroyed by fire at Forsman facility in Stockholm Township, Minnesota
6/2/22 30,000 ducks destroyed at Duck farm Berks Pennsylvania
6/7/22 A fire occurred Tuesday evening at the JBS meat packing plant in Green Bay.
6/8/22 Firefighters from Tangipahoa Fire District 1 respond to a fire at the Purina Feed Mill in Arcola
6/9/22 Irrigation water was canceled in California (the #1 producer of food in the US) and storage water flushed directly out to the delta.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2022)

The Gateway Pundit?  Hell, even Fox News doesn’t acknowledge that site.

Yeah yeah I know, Wikipedia, Washington Post and Reuters are part of the grand conspiracy, but if you are going to reference only one website, maybe not reference THE website known for spreading misinformation as fast as they can tap the keyboard.

To add, about 75% of the numbered bullets above are due to farmers having to destroy birds due to Avian-Flu. 

What is Gateway Pundit, the conspiracy-hawking site at the center of the bogus Florida ‘crisis actors’ hype?

The Gateway Pundit - Wikipedia

Facebook’s struggle with Gateway Pundit highlights challenge of containing disinformation


----------



## Topkick (Jun 12, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hell, even Fox News doesn’t acknowledge that site.


While I agree with your overall message, this statement and using the Washington Post as a source really doesn't help much.

Fox News Channel Has Now Spent 20 Years In The #1 Spot On The Cable News Rankings


----------



## Andoni (Jun 12, 2022)

This list appears to circumvent the actual reporting of Avian Flu cases, by omitting the web link for the Stoddard Case, and then leaving off the other 8 confirmed cases, by county in Missouri from 3/4/21 to 4/5/22 while including others from different states.

Missouri Department of Ag is on top of it.  MDA Avian Influenza they provide the link to the USDA Case Investigations:  USDA APHIS | 2022 Confirmations of Highly Pathogenic Avian Influenza in Commercial and Backyard Flocks



This list is trying to weaponize people using glimmers of truth and it's appealing to worthy upset of people about other injustices, often who are rightfully seeking answers. Here's how:

The list appears comprehensive by length. It is not. It appears the list creators have strategically omitted dates of actual events that are confirmed by cross multi-industry (not a term, a description).





Red indicates Missouri Department of Agriculture counties.

Why does it appear strategic? The list creators included the first case in Stoddard MO for the Broiler Chickens on 3/3/22 and did not include the next 8 confirmed cases through 4/6/22.

MO Agriculture provides a link to USDA confirmed cases- so that brings up the question, is the government numbers reporting accurate?

With Avian Flu, Scientists, Academics, Farmers, and Veterinarians and Agriculture professionals and Animal lovers are all involved. That's a big stretch saying that these people are able to be rallied and coordinated to turn their backs on their chosen professional background and passions.

Analysis by connecting dots using information about people and organizations cannot occur accurately if the raw information is bad.

Methodology:

*I cut and pasted the list into a word document and started sourcing the unsourced entries which brought me to the Stoddard chicken case. They are indicated in red. After putting those cases that were left off the list, on the list in red, I went to the USDA link. It's a problem that the list does not source Avian Flu cases by link. I didn't look anything up about the fires, however, numbers of facilities can give insight into the actual percentage of fires and whether or not the numbers indicate abnormalities, and historical Fire Marshall violations, and even Insurance Company rates for the different places, can give accurate information to form a conclusion.


----------



## Andoni (Jun 12, 2022)

Sorry for the wall of text. I have no opinion about anything else. Just thought the unsourced entries were cause for pause.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 12, 2022)

For the board. The incidents that have links should be cause for concern. Processing plants aren't exactly cheap or quick to stand up. Given geopolitical events when it comes to agricultural and energy outputs, there is something fucky going on.


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2022)

Including 55 and 64 on the list only serves to pad the numbers and make it worse than it seems. Neither plant sustained damage and operations weren’t interrupted…something you can learn from clicking on the links.

If you add the avian flu-related cases, that list drastically shrinks unless the avian flu is a hoax perpetrated by The Deep State.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 12, 2022)

Topkick said:


> While I agree with your overall message, this statement and using the Washington Post as a source really doesn't help much.
> 
> Fox News Channel Has Now Spent 20 Years In The #1 Spot On The Cable News Rankings


Friendly reminder that rankings don't have anything to do with journalism.  Remember when Fox's legal argument in a law suit was that A reasonable person understands Tucker Carlson does not speak facts.



> Just read U.S. District Judge Mary Kay Vyskocil's opinion, leaning heavily on the arguments of Fox's lawyers:* The "'general tenor' of the show should then inform a viewer that [Carlson] is not 'stating actual facts' about the topics he discusses and is instead engaging in 'exaggeration' and 'non-literal commentary.' "*
> 
> She wrote:* "Fox persuasively argues, that given Mr. Carlson's reputation, any reasonable viewer 'arrive *with an appropriate amount of skepticism' about the statement he makes."
> 
> Vyskocil, an appointee of President Trump's, added, "Whether the Court frames Mr. Carlson's statements as* 'exaggeration,' 'non-literal commentary,' or simply bloviating for his audience, the conclusion remains the same — the statements are not actionable."*




We can and should (with good reason) debate the integrity of our news sources; let's just leave rankings/profit out of that though, as it doesn't seem to factor.


To the point at large though; COVID really highlighted just how awfully run the majority of these food processing plants are when it comes to safety and upkeep.  Is it more likely some secret nefarious group is (barely succeeding) at burning down food processing plants, or that an industry that saw profits suffer the past few years likely is trying to cut costs on preventative maintenances and repairs?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2022)

Even assuming the entire list is true (I didn't fact check it and am not going to take the time to), I don't know the context.  Is this different from previous administrations?  I'm old enough to remember massive outbreaks of avian flu in the distant past, which may account for some of the livestock culls.  But are these arsons/accidents/cullings atypical of past years? And if so, can they be laid at the feet of the current administration?  


I'm happy to heap aspersions onto the current administration, but the information provided so far does not give a full enough picture to do so.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 12, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Friendly reminder that rankings don't have anything to do with journalism.  Remember when Fox's legal argument in a law suit was that A reasonable person understands Tucker Carlson does not speak facts.



I do remember that.  I also remember it being an unfortunate condition of modern journalism.

Rachel Maddow & MSNBC Beat One America News Network Again In $10M Defamation Battle

“No reasonable viewer could conclude that (Rachel) Maddow implied an assertion of objective fact,” the opinion penned by Judge Milan D. Smith added (read it here) of the suit OAN filed in the fall of 2020 with great flurry. “The judgment of the district court is therefore affirmed.”


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 12, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I do remember that.  I also remember it being an unfortunate condition of modern journalism.
> 
> Rachel Maddow & MSNBC Beat One America News Network Again In $10M Defamation Battle
> 
> “No reasonable viewer could conclude that (Rachel) Maddow implied an assertion of objective fact,” the opinion penned by Judge Milan D. Smith added (read it here) of the suit OAN filed in the fall of 2020 with great flurry. “The judgment of the district court is therefore affirmed.”


I forgot about the Maddow one, probably because I do everything I can to ignore that woman.  

It's very disheartening that a common defense of some of the most notable "news figures" in national discourse is "you can't trust us to actually say anything factual."


----------



## Gunz (Jun 12, 2022)

Chickacide...a national tragedy


----------



## Topkick (Jun 12, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Friendly reminder that rankings don't have anything to do with journalism.  Remember when Fox's legal argument in a law suit was that A reasonable person understands Tucker Carlson does not speak


May be true, but it does kinda show that a majority trusts Fox over other sources. So, to dismiss them in this way  doesn't really help make a point.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 12, 2022)

IDK but if these types of "accidents" start to trend in US Chocolate production facilities I'm definitely going to panic buy and hoard.  My concern is how the damage in that vat will delay/impact cocoa production.  Oh,  but I do hope the victims will be ok.  

Two workers rescued after falling into chocolate tank at Pennsylvania's M&M Mars factory



> Emergency crews responded to the factory in the 200 block of Brown Street around 2 p.m. Thursday for a report that the two employees couldn't get out of the tank. Dispatchers clarified that the individuals were "not floating around" in chocolate, but were unable to extricate themselves without assistance, Lancaster Online reported.
> The solution to freeing the two employees involved cutting a hole in the side of the tank after rescue crews ruled out removing them from the top.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 12, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> I'm definitely going to panic buy and hoard.


Yeah, think I can live without chicken but I dont even want to see what happens without chocolate.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 12, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Even assuming the entire list is true (I didn't fact check it and am not going to take the time to), I don't know the context.  Is this different from previous administrations?  I'm old enough to remember massive outbreaks of avian flu in the distant past, which may account for some of the livestock culls.  But are these arsons/accidents/cullings atypical of past years? And if so, can they be laid at the feet of the current administration?
> 
> 
> I'm happy to heap aspersions onto the current administration, but the information provided so far does not give a full enough picture to do so.


Think 5th gen warfare and destabilization.

Two years ago we had leftist backed idiots burn down cities across the US. They also burned down agricultural areas in Eastern Washington and Oregon, not to mention their firebug shenanigans in Montana. Now we're seeing the same kinds of things (fire) destroying food processing plants, chemical plants, and storage plants, during a time when food scarcity and prices are on the rise.

Food, fertilizer, and fuel are being targeted and we're taking hits when we can ill afford them.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 13, 2022)

Burning down and destroying dozens of food plants without a single person arrested, or even caught on surveillance?  That would be the most successful, coordinated sabotage operation since WWII.  And it would all be done without state backing.


----------

